# Africa pitures



## Thunder Head (Aug 15, 2009)

I have 400 + pics from my trip to africa. Thought i would share some of the better ones


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 15, 2009)

more


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome shots!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 15, 2009)

more


----------



## CAL (Aug 15, 2009)

Great pictures bring on some more.I enjoyed these and thanks for posting.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 15, 2009)

awesome !!! i bet that was like walking in a dream !!! i would give my left big toe to take my camera over there !!!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 15, 2009)

Great shots. Must have been an awesome trip.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are some fine shots!!


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice shots !! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 15, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> awesome !!! i bet that was like walking in a dream !!! i would give my left big toe to take my camera over there !!!



+1... and my bow!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 15, 2009)

more


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 15, 2009)

more


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 15, 2009)

nice pics...


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 15, 2009)

That's pretty amazing right there..That one ugly hog..


----------



## quinn (Aug 15, 2009)

Great shots.That's one purdy tick.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are some great photos.  I'm betting someone could collect a lot of left big toes from folks here who'd love to have the opportunity to get some of those shots.  Thanks for sharing the trip with us.

Hoss


----------



## 30 06 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, those were really good shots thanks for sharing your pics of your trip.


----------



## leo (Aug 16, 2009)

good shots, thanks for posting your trip pics


----------



## fredw (Aug 16, 2009)

Thunderhead, I've enjoyed both the hunt journal and the pictures.  If you have the time, post up some more pics.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2009)

Enjoyed thoroughly....Very nice photos


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 16, 2009)

more


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 16, 2009)

Last ones


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2009)

Those buffalo just got a look about em, call it distain for anything.  More fine shots.

Hoss


----------



## Hardknox (Aug 16, 2009)

Terrific shots,,thanks for sharing


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 16, 2009)

Jealousy is not the word!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 16, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Jealousy is not the word!!!! Awesome!



Yeah, what he said!!

I think I saw my mother-in-law in one of those shots........


----------



## crash-man (Aug 26, 2009)

*Africa pics*

Great pics cuz. Make copies ... you know Hannah will want some.


----------



## Red Man (Sep 6, 2009)

Awsom Pics

Thanks for sharing


----------

